# A couple of ACNL Gijinkas I did ; 7 ;



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 24, 2013)

; 7 ; I drew what I thought they'd look like, much like lots of others do! (Click the pictures to make them bigger!)



Beau was one of my dreamies and when I got my copy he was the first one to greet me so I was happy. 
; 7 ; 




I love Francine and Marshal and so does my fiancee. ; 7 ; They'resocute aklfhdsa;;

These are more or less sloppy doodles I did in about 30 - 40 min. each but I had fun  with them! 
*I DO NOT WANT CRITIQUE, THESE ARE DOODLES, THANK YOU. c: *​


----------



## Pixori (Oct 24, 2013)

You know that I find these so sososoosososo friggin adorable. gojr0ogkrg. I love them so much! ;___;


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

Love those  :3


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 24, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> Love those  :3



; 7 ; AAA THANK YOU SO MUUUCH!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 24, 2013)

They're so good. ;w;

Marshal looks very adorable when short and kiddish looking. 
Francine looks just like the snooty independent women she is. ^^
I've never had Beau, so I don't really have anything to say about him.


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2013)

Super adorable!! even Beau _who I got rid of because he annoyed me sorry..._


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 24, 2013)

DemonOtaku said:


> They're so good. ;w;
> 
> Marshal looks very adorable when short and kiddish looking.
> Francine looks just like the snooty independent women she is. ^^
> I've never had Beau, so I don't really have anything to say about him.



; 7 ; Thank you so much!

Yeah I just imagined him being small! I think all the squirrels would be, tbh. Though that's just my opinion, they'd be so adorable tiny! 
; 7777 ; Thank you so much for the compliments aaaa!!! v 7 v Beau is adorable. He's a lazy fatty. I didn't know I was going to like him as much as I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snow said:


> Super adorable!! even Beau _who I got rid of because he annoyed me sorry..._



; 7 ; THANK YOU!! And it's okay, you don't have to apologize! Everyone's entitled to like different things. ; 7 ;` I mean a lot of people love certain villagers and I can never fathom why, it's just a matter of opinion!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 24, 2013)

Wished I could make doodles look THAT good. XD I'm soooo slowwww... >.<


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 24, 2013)

They're fab!


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 24, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Wished I could make doodles look THAT good. XD I'm soooo slowwww... >.<





autumnleavesxo said:


> They're fab!



; 7 ; Thank you both so much you're so sweet!!! <333


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2013)

I hope you do more of these!! Do you have a tumblr or anything?


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 24, 2013)

You should open up commissions /cough*


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 24, 2013)

Snow said:


> I hope you do more of these!! Do you have a tumblr or anything?



; 7 ; I PLAN TO!!! And yes! I have my ACNL tumblr (paraminatown.tumblr.com) as well as an art blog (hiru-tan.tumblr.com) Thank you so much for being so nice!! ;O;



gnoixaim said:


> You should open up commissions /cough*



; 7 ; For my silly gijinka doodles? I didn't think anyone would want that but maybe I will! (I just have no idea where I'd do that...) You're so sweet, thank you!!


----------



## Amyy (Oct 25, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ; 7 ; I PLAN TO!!! And yes! I have my ACNL tumblr (paraminatown.tumblr.com) as well as an art blog (hiru-tan.tumblr.com) Thank you so much for being so nice!! ;O;
> 
> 
> 
> ; 7 ; For my silly gijinka doodles? I didn't think anyone would want that but maybe I will! (I just have no idea where I'd do that...) You're so sweet, thank you!!



silly? omg theyre amazing <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ; 7 ; For my silly gijinka doodles? I didn't think anyone would want that but maybe I will! (I just have no idea where I'd do that...) You're so sweet, thank you!!


It really depends on what you'd be willing to do, If you open up to doing other types of work, you'd probably be in the moolah fountain.

Some people like the Idea of Humanish versions of their favorite Villagers, Others on the other hand would love to see you draw them as their normal selves.

Either that or people would ask you to draw their Mayors haha.


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah people would be all over your drawings of their mayors. BUT then it would become work and you might not enjoy it so much. So you know, keep on keeping on (as Walt said to me this morning....)

Checking out your art tumblr right now, awesome stuff!!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, these are amazing! I really do recommend you take commissions, from what we've seen so far you could end up having a very popular little "business" here. I wish I could draw that well, but heh, I don't mind just admiring (and if you did do commissions I would love to make a request since they look so adorable). :3


----------



## beffa (Oct 25, 2013)

woooooooow <3
beau looks adorable jesus

i'd love to see a kid cat one… *hinthint* hahah just kidding i'd love to see more though


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 25, 2013)

Omg. 

I just.

Wow. 

Words cannot describe how amazing these pictures look.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh my god, those are *adorable!*
Do you take requests for these?
an agent s one would be cute *hint hint*


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 25, 2013)

; 7 ; Ohmygosh so many responses thank all you guys! I probably will open commissions if people actually want them, though I don't know how I'd price them...

Maybe I'll do some more gijinkas too! ; 7 ; I'll try to do some of the ones suggested! Again thank you all so much for your nice comments... ; 777 ;


----------



## Solar (Oct 25, 2013)

These are just so flippin amazing!!! You've got a lot of talent my friend! I hope to see more of your work :3


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 25, 2013)

; 7 ; I tried to do Agent S since TheCreeperHugz suggested her! She reminds me of a Pachirisu Gijinka I did way back in 2010...

Have I ever mentioned I can't do helmets /cry


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 25, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ; 7 ; Ohmygosh so many responses thank all you guys! I probably will open commissions if people actually want them, though I don't know how I'd price them...
> 
> Maybe I'll do some more gijinkas too! ; 7 ; I'll try to do some of the ones suggested! Again thank you all so much for your nice comments... ; 777 ;



I'm sure people would pay a lot bells for your art. (& real dollar billz) <3


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 25, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> I'm sure people would pay a lot bells for your art. (& real dollar billz) <3



; // 7 // ; You're so kind, thank you! ; - ; It's so nice and confidence-boosting to hear stuff like that over my silly doodles, you really are so sweet!

AND I LOVE ALL YOUR BEAUUUUUUUS. ; 7 ; Beau makes me happy.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 26, 2013)

Gah i love your art <3 cant wait to see more if you do c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*cough* ankha *cough* <3


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 26, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ; // 7 // ; You're so kind, thank you! ; - ; It's so nice and confidence-boosting to hear stuff like that over my silly doodles, you really are so sweet!
> 
> AND I LOVE ALL YOUR BEAUUUUUUUS. ; 7 ; Beau makes me happy.



You're welcome! <3

Ahhh, I know. I just love this lazy deer ~


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Oct 26, 2013)

Ankha was mentioned so I thought I'd stick this here... ; 7 ;



In both mine and my fiancee (Mayor Aimi's) games, Ankha has a really strong hinting affection towards Marina.
She even has Marina's shirt in her home. They make a cute couple. v___v​


----------



## Pixori (Oct 26, 2013)

MIN EMINEMINEMINEMINE. ;O; MIIIIIINE. they are so cute omggggg.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 26, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> Ankha was mentioned so I thought I'd stick this here... ; 7 ;
> 
> View attachment 15988
> 
> ...



omg  <3 that is so good. i cant even <3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 26, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> View attachment 15968
> 
> ; 7 ; I tried to do Agent S since TheCreeperHugz suggested her! She reminds me of a Pachirisu Gijinka I did way back in 2010...
> 
> Have I ever mentioned I can't do helmets /cry



Aaaaah, so cute!


----------



## Snow (Oct 26, 2013)

Love the ankha!!

And Agent S - so cuuuuute! of course you have to do the whole team now, lol


----------



## Manah (Oct 26, 2013)

Agent S is my most hated villager and you made her so cute .___." Can't wait to see more of your art!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 26, 2013)

Omi gosh so the new ones are soooo cute


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so in love with your art it makes me sad that I can't have it all >.<


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 26, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> Ankha was mentioned so I thought I'd stick this here... ; 7 ;
> 
> View attachment 15988
> 
> ...



*Ship* ewe
It's so adorable.~
Ankha looks so great! 

Oh, and Agent S looks awesome too. ^^

And if I could make a suggestion... Bones? He rarely gets any love... ;w;


----------



## Sabbyy (Oct 26, 2013)

Could I suggest Ankha and Lucky? <3


----------



## pengutango (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd love to suggest Hopper & Wolfgang!  My favorite crankies!! (though I really do adore Rocco too.... X3)


----------



## Pixori (Nov 8, 2013)

CRAP I WAS LOGGED ONTO MY WIFE'S NAME


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

omg julian <3


----------



## Pixori (Nov 8, 2013)

omfg gg waifu, gg.


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Nov 8, 2013)

; 7 ; So many requests but my Wife comes firsttt.

So I did a Julian gijinka for her.

I also love Julian he's so adorable. v 7 v




AHAHAHA I DID IT ON MY OWN NAME THIS TIME GOOD JOB ME. Wow I am such a loser. v___v​


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

aw, this makes me want julian even more c:


----------



## pengutango (Nov 8, 2013)

Okay, I don't like Julian but DAYM!!! He looks good in that pic. XD


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Nov 14, 2013)

; 7 ; I did Punchy for my wife cos she just got him yesterday and fell in love.
We've seen a lot of bowl-cut designs for him, but I don't like bowl-cuts. u 7 u;; So here's
my rendition of Punchy that I made for my precious wifewife! ; 7 ;

I'm actually really pleased with this, one of my most clean gijinkas without trace of sketchmarks. v 7 v; ​


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Nov 14, 2013)

; 7 ; And a PSG style Francine for my wife as well. v 7 v​


----------



## Pixori (Nov 14, 2013)

Omg bby, I just realized like most of these are always for me, and I love them all. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. ;o;


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Nov 14, 2013)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Omg bby, I just realized like most of these are always for me, and I love them all. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. ;o;




; 7 ; OF COURSE THEY ARE IT'S COS YOU'RE MY INSPIRATION! I LOVE YOU!

- - - Post Merge - - -







; 7 ; I did Marshal to go with Francine cos he's my fave villager and Francine is Mayor Aimi's. u 7  I love them both so much precious bbys.​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

Beaaaaauu~ So cute


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 16, 2013)

Beau  Super cute ^^'


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 16, 2013)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ; 7 ; OF COURSE THEY ARE IT'S COS YOU'RE MY INSPIRATION! I LOVE YOU!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



So AWESOME! So, in this case, would it be Marshal and Francine with Tracksuit?


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Nov 17, 2013)

CoffeeAddict said:


> Beau  Super cute ^^'





Umeko said:


> Beaaaaauu~ So cute



; 7 ; THANK YOU SO MUCH AAAAA! Beau is very precious to meee!

- - - Post Merge - - -



WeiMoote said:


> So AWESOME! So, in this case, would it be Marshal and Francine with Tracksuit?



THANK YOU! Haha! ; 7 ; YES! 

- - - Post Merge - - -






More PSG Styled art cos I like drawing in it. ; 7 ;

Beau and Punchy are best friends forever.
Inspired by my waifu. u 7 u

Punchy is the best at fishing and he knows he is. ​


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 17, 2013)

Your art is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!! ;D <3 

Could you try Peanut? I see you've done Marshal already. I love them both heheh~


----------

